# Collection at museum



## brad or cat (Feb 23, 2004)

Here is one photo of my collection (the BFMORRIS collection) for viewing at the Tonopah Historic Mining Park in Tonopah Nevada.  This is one of three standing cases.


----------



## brad or cat (Feb 23, 2004)

2nd case of bottles


----------



## brad or cat (Feb 23, 2004)

And the third case.  I will be putting in more bottles when the museum gets in their new display cases- these shown here are only about 1/3 of my collection.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 24, 2004)

Welcome to the bottle forum [] ,
 That is one impressive looking collection [8D]  displays look fantastic too.
 Good of you to allow your collection to go on public display for everyone to enjoy [] .


----------



## David E Dearden (Mar 2, 2004)

Very nice displays, we have a small Museum in my little town but I don't have enough bottles to display. But could you help me out on three I see in one of your cases they are violin bottles. I would assume you have something to hold them up if they are like mine. I have a light blue and a clear (With a crooked neck) Mine are just for display and don't think they ever had anything in them. Could you give me any info on yours.
 Thanks
 Dave


----------



## brad or cat (Apr 3, 2005)

Some of my violins were found in Lehi, Utah, under an old building floor in downtown.  The others were dug in the Tintic area.


----------



## brad or cat (Apr 3, 2005)

> Welcome to the bottle forum  ,
> That is one impressive looking collection  displays look fantastic too.
> Good of you to allow your collection to go on public display for everyone to enjoy  .


 

 Thanks Irish!


----------



## Pettydigger (Apr 3, 2005)

Very nice brad or cat! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bottlebank (May 21, 2005)

DID YOU DIG THEM UP


----------

